# Tweets - How do you post 'em?



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Or can we post individual tweets?

If we can't, how about adding that forum feature?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand the question. I'm not being snide, I legitimately don't understand here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a Tweet button on articles on the home page, should you wish to share them.

Also look for the







link at the bottom of thread pages to tweet a link to a thread.
(One can also share via digg or reddit on thread pages, or Google+ on the home page.)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the intent was to discover if there is a tag to wrap around a Twitter link that would result in an embedded Tweet in the post, which would appear to formatted as a Tweet much like you'd see on other sites (news blogs, etc.)

In vBulletin there were tags for embedding YouTube but I'm not sure if the current software supports that anymore, let alone Tweets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "twitter" tag adds an @ and a link: [twitter]dish[/twitter]

I don't see a way to embed the blockquote to make it look like a tweet in the thread.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's why I was confused... The tweet button is on the threads to tweet something from here... but it sounded like he was asking how to quote/post a tweet from elsewhere to here... but I wasn't 100% sure if that was what he was asking or not.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

How to add Tweets to IPB post.

http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/6528-embed-tweets/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Unsupported" additions are not a good idea.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you looked at IPB Twitterer 2.0?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow...That looks like one large pain to setup. Not to mentioned it has had only 2 comments from the time it was posted from dec 2013.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well my Mets Paradise forum is changing over to IPB and we need both to embed tweets and to create tweets when a new thread is made. This one tool does both. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

If they wait until ver 4...it is built in.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

David Bott said:


> If they wait until ver 4...it is built in.


Speaking of v4, how concerned are you about the discontinuation of perpetual licenses?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Bott said:


> If they wait until ver 4...it is built in.


Didn't know that was in the works.

I'll ask my co-owner to get the IPS4 Release Candidate that is now available.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

YEs, that works well, you just past the URL of the tweet in the post and it just pulls it in.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

This is what my forum has in Custom BBCode
*Custom BBCode Description*

Embeds Twitter Tweet into Forum Post

*Custom BBCode Example*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/260150605681655808
*Custom BBCode Tag*

TWEET

*Custom BBCode Replacement*

*Enter 'option' dialogue text *

option

*Enter 'content' dialogue text*

Enter 'option' dialogue text

*All YES-NO options *

are NO
It appears in the drop down menu.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Test...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574330748779556864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574330748779556864
Well I tried. I entered in what you had and then put the line you see in the code box above the code box but you can not see it.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Weird...It works if I try it in the BBCCode test area at the bottom of the bbcode page in the admin area.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, cool...got it.

THANKS! Nicely done.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Twitter Tweet Post?

Most site just use Tweet.

My co-owner also made Tweet the deflaut for the Twitter button, But I don't know how he did that.

Where did you get the four BBCodes for TABLE? I can't seem to find 'em at the IP site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577299753811075073
Seems easy enough ... it did not appear when I submitted the post, but after the refresh it showed up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

James Long said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577299753811075073
> Seems easy enough ... it did not appear when I submitted the post, but after the refresh it showed up.


It does the same on mine.

You find it will come in handy for news stories as every tech mag has a twitter feed.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Twitter Tweet Post?
> 
> Most site just use Tweet.
> 
> ...


Twitter Tweet Post was just what I called it.

I got the tables here... http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/5658-bbcode-custom-tables-professional/


----------

